# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Đi Hạ Long: Đi như thế nào, nghỉ ở đâu, chơi chỗ nào, ăn món gì ?

## wildrose

Mình định đi Hạ Long vào dịp 30/4 tới. Do là lần đầu tiên nên muốn mọi người tư vấn giúp:
- Đi như thế nào?
- Nghỉ ở đâu ?
- ăn chỗ nào, món gì ngon ?
- Chơi chốn nào ?
Rất mong mọi người giúp đỡ.

----------


## hantt.163

*Đi* 

Nếu ở Hà Nội thì có thể đi bằng: 

+Xe máy (nếu có sức) 

+Xe khách (nếu chịu được vụ chen chúc lộn xộn)- Ra bến Mỹ Đình hoặc  Gíap Bát, giá bèo <50k/người. Xe chạy liên tục, mấy tiếng lại có  chuyến 

+Thuê xe hơi(cái này thì tùy lượn ít hay nhiều, tính tiền theo ngày hay km) 

+Đi xe khách cao cấp - liên hệ với mấy hãng du lịch hay phụ vụ cho  "tây"-đến đại bản doanh "phố cổ" thì sẽ thấy vô số, đăng kí xuất đi ké  xe - mấy hãng này hầu như ngày nào cũng có xe chạy Hạ Long. Gía khoảng  200 - 300k/người khứ hồi. 

+Đi tàu Hạ Long Express (mới khai trương ngày 10/4). Gía vé  5$/người. Mỗi ngày, tàu xuất phát lúc 7g5 tại ga Gia Lâm và đến Hạ Long  vào 12g; chuyến về, tàu khởi hành lúc 13g cùng ngày. 

*Nghỉ* 

Hạ Long, đặc biệt là khu Bãi Cháy thì bạt ngàn là khách sạn, to nhỏ, lớn bé đủ cả. 
Gía từ 100k - vô biên. Nên đặt trước qua đại lý để tránh bị chặt chém. 
Sạch sẽ, bình dân, view đẹp, giá hợp lý: 
Ở Bãi Cháy: có Khách sạn Bưu Điện, chỉ khoảng 300k/ngày (đặt qua đại  lý mới có giá này, đến trực tiếp đặt thì có thể đắt hơn vài trăm k) 
Ở Tuần Châu: Khách sạn Atlantic cũng chỉ khoảng 300k/ngày 
Tuy nhiên bữa sáng ở 2 ks này thì giống bữa ăn ở căntin trường học d'oh! 

Trong trường hợp rủng rỉnh tiền thì cứ vô tư mà đi, vào ks cỡ 4 sao trở lên thì tha hồ thích rồi (khỏi tư vấn  :Big Grin:  ) 

*Ăn* 

Ở bãi cháy thì ăn khu Vườn Đào, ngay đầu phố có dãy cửa hàng ăn  uống, giá thì cũng ko phải rẻ, nhưng cũng ko qúa đắt, khách du lịch hay  chén ở đây. (Từ ks bưu điện đi khoảng 20 bước chân là ra đến chỗ ăn uống  này) 

Muốn rẻ hơn thì lang thang vào trong chợ Vườn Đào 
Muốn rẻ hơn nữa thì bắt xe chạy thẳng vào trong thành phố Hạ Long, ra chợ Hạ Long, tha hồ ăn   rẻ như chợ nhà. 

Món ngon thì quanh quẩn có tôm, cua, cá, mực... Ở đây có đặc sản chả  mực, nên ăn thử và mua về làm quà. Nếu mua làm quà thì xuống chợ Hạ  Long mua sẽ rẻ và ngon hơn. 
 
*Chơi* 

1/Bắt tàu du lịch ra thăm vịnh. Tàu chạy theo giờ, chuyến dài thì  thăm được nhiều nơi, dừng tại nhiều hang động. Chuyến ngắn thì chỉ đi  qua những điểm nổi bật nhất thôi. Đi thăm vịnh nên đi buổi sáng cho đỡ  nắng, buổi chiều thì khá là nắng, nóng. Nói chung đi chuyến ngắn thôi,  đi chuyến dài thì hơi mệt, nhất là nhà có cụ già, con nít mà đi kiểu thế  mệt lắm. 

2/Bắt xe ôm (nếu đi 1 mình), bắt taxi (nếu đi cả nhà) ra đảo tuần  Châu, ngoài này có bãi tắm tương đối sạch, nếu thích tắm biển thì có thể  chạy ra đây. Buổi tối và sáng thì cũng có nhiều chương trình biểu diễn:  cá voi, cá sấu, nhạc nước...giá vé 30 - 50k. Khu này nói chung cũng  đẹp, nên lượn qua xem cho biết. 

3/Công viên hoàng gia thì thực ra cũng chẳng có gì đâu, cho con nít thôi 

4/Buổi tối, làm một cuốc xích lô (nếu đi 1-2 người) hoặc một chuyến  xe ngựa (nếu đi đông) dạo quanh khu bãi cháy, enjoy không khí biển và  cảm giác thong dong của xích lô/xe ngựa. Gía tầm <100k nếu là xích lô  và <200k nếu là xe ngựa cho một cuốc chừng 1 tiếng. 

5/Một điểm nữa nên đến xem đó là Cầu Bãi Cháy, nên ra đây vào buổi  tối, đi thang máy lên trên cầu, trời tối đứng trên này nhìn xuống thấy  sướng   Gía vé thang máy đâu 4k. 

6/Trên đường Bãi Cháy có cái bar gì đó, quên tên, có vẻ nhộn nhịp  nhất khu vào buổi tối. Tuy nhiên chủ quan nhận định là cũng ko có gì  đáng xem, trừ khi chán quá muốn tìm về không khí thành thị nửa vời. 

7/Chợ đêm, chợ đêm ở đây ko có gì máu lửa hơn chợ đêm ở hn hay sg.  Vậy nên nếu đã đi chợ đêm hn hay sg rồi, thì sẽ ko thấy chỗ này hấp dẫn  lắm. 
Chúc đi vui vẻ!

----------

